

Need HN: Any San Fran hackers need a roomy? - ndaugherty18

Getting ready to move to San Francisco. Anyone interested finding a place and creating a "hacker house"?
======
dcpdx
I'm not a hacker (I do know some code though), but I just started doing biz
dev for a YC startup and will be looking to move to SF within the next couple
months or so. Find my email in my profile and shoot me a message!

